# problemas con calculo de filtros pasabajos



## //pollo// (Mar 13, 2008)

hola amigos!
recurro a ustedes porque tengo un par de dudas que espero me puedan solucionar.
en el articulo que posteo mas abajo de la texas instruments aparecen un par de diagramas para armar algunos filtro pasabjos,pasaaltos y pasabandas muy interesantes que trabajan con fuente simple.los que mas llamaron mi atenciuon son los pasabajos, pero aparecen algunas formulas que no entiendo jeje, por ejemplo, hay una formula que es la siguiente:

Fo=1/(2pR2C1)
en esta formula no entiendo lo siguiente:

Fo: que quiere decir esto?esta es la frecuencia de corte del filtro o que es?
2p: esto no tengo ni idea que es jeje, quisiera saber que es y que funcion cumple y que valor tiene que tener la "p" o que representa la "p"

si alguien me explicara esta formula con un ejemplo seria maravilloso, mi idea es hacer un corte de 150hz con este filtro que es bien rustico y sencillo, el diagrama con esta formula se encuentra en la pagina 13. si yo quiero hacer el corte en 150hz que valores deberia usar para que me de ese valor?

espero que me puedan ayudar en esto!

desde ya muchas gracias!

nos vemos!

saludos!

P.D.: espero haber ubicado bien el tema, la verdad no sabia donde ponerlo, asi que pido disculpas si quizas ubique mal el tema.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 13, 2008)

Q tal pollo? te comento, Fo es la frecuencia de corte del filtro, 2P significa 2 "Pi" osea 6.28, R2 y C1 son los componentes del filtro. Lo q tenés q hacer es darle un valor a alguno de estos dos y mediante la fórmula, obtener el valor del otro componente. 

En tu caso:
Fo = 150 [Hz]
R2 = 10000 [Ohm]

Despejando C1 quedaría 
C1 = 1/(2Pi*R2*Fo)
C1 = 1/(6.28*10000*150)
C1 = 100nF aprox

Lo único es q habría q leer si existe alguna restricción con los valores, osea q R2 esté comprendida entre tal y tal valor o lo mismo con C1, pero el cálculo se efectúa así.

Saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Mar 13, 2008)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Q tal pollo? te comento, Fo es la frecuencia de corte del filtro, 2P significa 2 "Pi" osea 6.28, R2 y C1 son los componentes del filtro. Lo q tenés q hacer es darle un valor a alguno de estos dos y mediante la fórmula, obtener el valor del otro componente.
> 
> En tu caso:
> Fo = 150 [Hz]
> ...



hola amigo!
gracias por la ayuda!sabes que estaba viendo el informe ese de la texas y dice que los valores pueden estar entre 1 ohm y 10M segun lo que entendi jeje, soy un animal con el ingles jajaja, y creo que dice que los capacitores no tienen limites, que solo tienen que tener un bajo valor de tolerancia creo jeje, si alguien puede corregir mi ingles seria bueno jajaja.ahora voy a probar con distintos valores y voy a hacer algunos pcb para ver que tal funcionan,cuando los tenga listos se los paso, quiza a alguien les puedan servir, en el foro no encontre nada sobre filtros pasabajos con fuente simple, y en internet se encuentra muy poco sobre este tema.

muchas gracias por tu aporte!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo// (Mar 13, 2008)

hola amigos!
aqui estoy yo de nuevo jaja, ahora mi duda es sobre como calcular la ganancia de estos filtros. la formula que aparece es la siguiente:

G=-R2/R1 para un filtro no inversor,si por ejemplo tengo como R1=4.7k y R2=22k la ganancia seria -22000/4700?

otra duda es en la parte de los preamplificador que tiene una formula para calcular R3 y es asi:

R3=R1||R2

que significa o para que sirve "||"?

espero me puedan evacuar estas pequeñas dudas jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Nico666 (Mar 14, 2008)

hola  

la ganancia de un filtro a frecuencias  medias se obtiene unicamente por el cociente de la impedancia de entrada y la impedancia de salida; en este caso R1 Y R2 son tus impedancias por lo que al obtener ese cociente obtendrias que tu ganancia del filtro es de : -0.2.

la notacion || significa realizar el pararelo de la resistencia R1 con la resistencia R2. es decir 
R1||R2= (R2+R1)/(R2.R1)

SALUDOS.


----------



## //pollo// (Mar 15, 2008)

Nico666 dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> la ganancia de un filtro a frecuencias  medias se obtiene unicamente por el cociente de la impedancia de entrada y la impedancia de salida; en este caso R1 Y R2 son tus impedancias por lo que al obtener ese cociente obtendrias que tu ganancia del filtro es de : -0.2.
> 
> ...



ok amigo!gracias!
tiene algo que ver que la ganancia de negativa?es lo mismo tener una ganancia de -0.2 y de 0.2?para alimentar un amplificador que ganancia aproximada debe tener un filtro?que significa que la ganancia sea de -0.2?disculpen si mis preguntas son un poco tontas jeje pero es la primera ves que veo bien el tema de los filtros y la verdad que me estan surgiendo muchisimas dudas jeje.

gracias por la ayuda!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Guest (Dic 20, 2008)

Aprovecho el hilo, estoy ya hasta arriba, llevo como 6 horas con una mierdecilla de amplificador operacional (tl084) y no consigo calcular el filtrado, de echo cada vez que pruevo el circuito pasa una cosa cada vez mas rara.

El tema es el siguiente, un operecional con la pata - conectada a la salida; una entrada line-in con un condensador pequeño delante, y cuando pruebo filtros la lio:
-Filtro paso bajo: al poner el condensador a masa no da salida, al ponerlo a Vcc la salida es continua en "1", tengo que dejar solo la resistencia para que salga señal por la salida (obviamente sin hacer filtro)
-Filtro paso alto: Igual pero con la resistencia.

¿que puedo estar haciendo mal? si esque no puedo ni usar las formulas.

Por cierto, antes funcionaba "bien", pero con un condensaka de 10 micros y una resistencia de 5M6, la teoria me daba FC a 0.01Hz o algo asi, pero vamos, iva, y ahora ni me va y no he cambiado nada del montaje, solo los valores.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

corrección. el paralelo de las resistencias es:

(R1xR2) / (R1+R2)

o bien 1 / ((1/R1)+(1/R2)+(1/R3)...)


----------



## Guest (Dic 20, 2008)

Esto es lo que me pasa en la practica:


----------



## Guest (Dic 20, 2008)

Dios, estoy desesperado, desafia la logica, he probado usando la pata + y cambiando los componentes y la cosa sigue igual, por favor, que alguien me responda cuanto antes.


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola,

estoy montando un LM317 y tengo un problema con el condensador de filtrado que se pone a la entrada y a la salida.
Segun el Datasheet, estos condensadores tienen que ser de 1uF de tantalo o de  0,1uF ceramico.

*dudas:*

1) Por que distintos valores dependiendo del material?
2) En la tienda solamente tienen condensadores de tantalo de 0.47uF Merece la pena ponerlos, o mejor me ahorro ese dinero y no pongo nada, o mejor continuo buscando hasta encontrar estos condensadores?
3) Segun el datasheet la Vref del Lm317 de salida es 1,25V y la Iomax = 1,5A => Resistencia equivalente = 0,8Ohm

Si esto es cierto, significaria que con .47uF:
Fc = 1/(2*pi*C) = 1/(6,48*.47*10^-6)=338,627KHz
y con 1uF (recomendado):
Fc = 1/(2*pi*C) = 1/(6,48*.47*10^-6)=159,155KHz

Si al LM317 entra DC y sale tambien DC, no son estos valores de corte *MUY* altos?

gracias[/b]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> 3) Segun el datasheet la Vref del Lm317 de salida es 1,25V y la Iomax = 1,5A => Resistencia equivalente = 0,8Ohm
> 
> Si esto es cierto, significaria que con .47uF:
> Fc = 1/(2*pi*C) = 1/(6,48*.47*10^-6)=338,627KHz
> ...



Sip...te faltó multiplicar por el logaritmo natural de PI / e e integrar entre 0 e infinito...   

Se puede saber que cuenta estas sacando dividiendo la tensión de referencia en la corriente de salida MAXIMA?

No te pongas a sacar cuentas por gusto...por que sin fundamento, no conducen a nada.

PD: Poné capacitores electrlíticos de 10uF en paralelo con un cerámico de 100 nF.

Saludos!


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 26, 2009)

hola ezavalla,

perdona si mi ignorancia te ha ofendido. Sin embargo tu *?respuesta?* me deja por desgracia igual que al principio.

- Lo que he intentado calcular es la resistencia equivalente. Y mi idea,  tal vez desafortunada es: Si VoutRef=1.25V (Entre la salida y tierra, si no pongo Rvariable) y la intensidad maxima que puedo sacar es 1,5A, seria una resistencia de Vref/I=0,8 Ohm

- Cierto, olvide multiplicar por la resistencia para calcular Fc. Aun asi me salen valores muy altos.
*Como lo debo calcular?*

- A lo mejor lo interpreto mal, pero en la pagina 5 pone 

*
external capacitors

An input bypass capacitor is recommended. A 0.1uF disc or 1uF solid tantalum is suitable input bypassing for almost all applications
*

y luego mucha mas información....

No lo se bien, no son los bypass en ingles, los condensadores de filtrado?

Me puede ayudar alguien?


Salu2!


----------



## thevenin (Feb 26, 2009)

¿Para que quieres calcular la resistencia equivalente de un condensador en corriente continua?

Una vez que el condensador se ha cargado su resistencia equivalente tiende a infinito en teoría, y en la práctica es de varios cientos o miles de megahomios, vamos que lo puedes considerar circuito abierto de todas todas.

Esos condensadores están en paralelo con la entrada, y luego con la salida, por lo tanto no provocan caida de tensión alguna. 

Creo que tienes un lio con este tema.

Los electrolíticos son para alisar el filtrado, y los cerámicos o de tántalo de 0.1uF (100nF) son para el bypass (filtrar interferencias). 

No entiendo que prentedes calcular.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Sip...te faltó multiplicar por el logaritmo natural de PI / e e integrar entre 0 e infinito...


    
EZ, te olvidaste de multiplicar por el magnetón de Bohr!
Por eso no te daban los números  
Había entendido por dónde se enroscó Mario, y cuando leí lo tuyo me extrañó... Y un instante después entendí... Me sentí un poco más tarado... Me hiciste reir bastante. Gracias, venía medio cruzado.

Mario, leé sobre tensión de rizado ("ripple voltage" en inglés) y vas a entender qué tenés que calcular. Hay bastante en el foro y en internet, e inclusive hay un tutorial de Fogonazo sobre diseño de fuentes de alimentación donde se toca el tema

Saludos


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 26, 2009)

Un punto esta claro, tengo bastante lio con esto.

* olvidemos el polemico calculo de la resistencia equivalente, y tambien a Bohr * 


La tension de rizado "creo" haberlo entendido despues de varias burradas en el foro.
Se elimina o suaviza con los condensadores que se ponen despues del rectificador. Asi se obtiene una senal mas "continua". Esos los calcule para la fuente de alimentacion que estoy montando. Me salieron valores de aprox. 5000uF.

Los condensadores de filtrado de interferencias (o de desacoplo),con eso tengo bastante lio. Segun he leido en el foro, envian la senal a masa a partir de una determinada frecuencia. Bien, esto es lo que pretendia calcular. Es decir, dejan pasar la componente continua solamente. ?Cierto?

En las especificaciones del LM317 que pretendo usar para regular mi fuente de alimentacion pone (al igual que en otros muchos componentes) que se recomienda el uso de estos condensadores de desacoplo. Ahora bien, esos valores me gustaria calcular. Es decir que valores de condensadores debo usar y por que como condensador de desacoplo.

La motivacion de este calculo era solamente que en la tienda no hay los valores que recomiendan en la datasheet y queria saber si podia usar otros sin que fuese problematico, o incluso prescindir de ellos.

Ahora bien, mire en internet que eran los condensadores de desacoplo y aparecio que es un filtro de pasobajo. Un circuito RC. Ahora bien, ese condensador de desacoplo filtra a partir de una frecuencia de corte. Eso era lo que queria calcular. La tension de corte del condensador a la salida del LM317. Por eso pretendia calcular la resistencia equivalente del LM317 (por eso todo el follon).

Muchas cosas me quedan poco claras, por ejemplo, 
- como calcularia el valor de esos condensadores de desacoplo a la entrada y salida de mi integrado?
- Por que no se usan electrolicos y si ceramicos o de tantalo? No importa solamente la capacidad?
- que beneficios trae esto o mejor dicho, que problemas podria traer el no poner los condensadores de desacoplo?

En fin, gracias de nuevo por la paciencia con los recien iniciados en esto de la electronica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas cosas me quedan poco claras, por ejemplo,
> - como calcularia el valor de esos condensadores de desacoplo a la entrada y salida de mi integrado?
> - Por que no se usan electrolicos y si ceramicos o de tantalo? No importa solamente la capacidad?
> - que beneficios trae esto o mejor dicho, que problemas podria traer el no poner los condensadores de desacoplo?



Veamos...
1- Los condensadores de tantalio (o los electrolíticos comunes de alumnio que también andan) son para insensibilizar el regulador a las demandas repentinas de corriente de la carga. Podes poner 1uF de tantalio, pero  ponele un electrolitico común 10uF o superior (no mucho mas de 100uF o 220uF) que *EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO*.
2- Los de bypass (100nF, cerámicos) sirven para dos cosas: proveer estabilidad al regulador y filtrar las componentes de alta frecuencia que puedan venir DESDE LA CARGA, pero esto último no es tan importante en el 95% de las aplicaciones.

Estos valores seguro que se pueden calcular, pero hay que conocer el modelo matemático del regulador integrado para ver donde estan los polos y ceros, y estimar la respuesta en frecuencia del mismo. Moraleja: Si el fabricante te dice que le pongas esos valores (o los modificados que te dí) y el 99.99% de los diseñadores los usan y les funciona...*NO TE COMPLIQUES LA VIDA Y USA LOS MISMOS*.

Están claros ahora la primera y tercera duda tuya?
La segunda es una cuestión histórica, mas que nada. Si ves la fecha de las notas de aplicación y de las hojas de datos, vas a ver que son de una época donde los condensadores de tantalio eran "la panacea". En la actualidad no es tan así, y aumentando el valor de los electrolíticos comunes y moderno, tenes la misma performance a una fracción del precio.

Por ahí hay un hilo que habla sobre una fuente de 1.2V a 30V regulable. Buscalo y en los ultimos post, yo subí tres notas de aplicación específicas de estos reguladores que tocan este tema...pero no hay calculos.

Saludos!


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gracias ezavalla por la explicacion.

Ahora creo que esos puntos me quedaron claros.

Por cierto, muy buena la sugerencia de las *applications notes*. No sabia que eso existia. He visto que hay app. notes de casi todos los Integrados. Lo que me viene de maravilla porque explican detalladamente cosas que casi siempre me pregunto (mejor que el los datasheet que son muy esquematicos para mi).

Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ezavalla por la explicacion.
> Ahora creo que esos puntos me quedaron claros.



OK. Me alegro que te quitara las dudas.



			
				Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, muy buena la sugerencia de las *applications notes*. No sabia que eso existia. He visto que hay app. notes de casi todos los Integrados. Lo que me viene de maravilla porque explican detalladamente cosas que casi siempre me pregunto (mejor que el los datasheet que son muy esquematicos para mi).



Es que hay que andar por la web, entrar a las páginas de los fabricantes y ver que bibliografía tienen...y consultarla, ya que está para eso. SI no buscas e investigás vos mismo sobre los problemas que encuentres, nunca vas a saber cual información es buena y cual es mala...

Saludos!


----------

